# ISPConfig 3 - Weiterleitung



## hahni (18. Apr. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Kunde von mir setzt ISPConfig 3 ein. Er hat eine Domain angelegt, und möchte eine Weiterleitung einsetzen. Diese soll auf ein Bild (1.jpg) auf dem selben Webspace (und derselben Domain) weitergeleitet werden. Dabei kommt es zu folgender Fehlermeldung:

--
Die aufgerufene Website leitet die Anfrage so um, dass sie nie beendet werden kann.
--

Ich habe alle Redirect Typen durchprobiert. Es ist immer das gleiche. Der Kunde hat mir versichert, dass die Groß- und Kleinschreibung korrekt ist und dass er die Datei im Ordner "web" abgelegt hat. das habe ich noch nicht geprüft, aber ich glaube ihm das. Die ISPConfig-Einstellungen hingegen habe ich mir schon angesehen.

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (18. Apr. 2011)

Wenn Du jetz noch sagen würdest, was Du wo genau eingestellt hast, dann könntne wir Dir vielleicht weiter helfen 

Die Weiterleitungsfunktion ist übrigens nur für die Weiterleitung von Domains auf Verzeichnisse da und nicht zum weiterleiten auf einzelne Dateien. Du nimmst daher lieber eine .htaccess datei dafür.


----------

